# Which CITY is BEST for HONEYMOON?



## James Foong (May 12, 2005)

Where do you think, would u go 4 d best city thats make u feel sexy, n go recommend to Hollywood boss to film romantic movies there?


----------



## ƒƒ (Dec 31, 2004)

The most romantic city I've ever been to is Strasbourg (France), with nice waters, a beautiful medieval city centre, feels like you are in a village.
Bruges (Belgium) does well too.


----------



## LA Smegma (Sep 8, 2005)

Go to Pakistan, your wife will realise how lucky she is.


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Honolulu or Paris!


----------



## James Foong (May 12, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *Wieland.*
> The most romantic city I've ever been to is Strasbourg (France), with nice waters, a beautiful medieval city centre, feels like you are in a village.
> Bruges (Belgium) does well too.





Strasbourg, France:




















Bruges, Belgium:


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

Chicago


----------



## fcom1 (Nov 29, 2004)

Should we talk about Venice?


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

I would go to Istanbul without doubt!!!!!


----------



## Joya (Sep 3, 2005)

Portofino. Never been there, but the problem is I already had my honeymoon. >(


----------



## crazyjoeda (Sep 10, 2004)

I would go Europe. Paris, London, Venice if u want North America Quebec City.


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

fcom1 said:


> Should we talk about Venice?



Sure! I love that city! Though to be honest, the water is a little nasty. When I was there, used condoms were floating on the canals.


----------



## Joya (Sep 3, 2005)

Been to Venice last year in December on a business trip but thanks to our customer ending the meeting very shortly, we had all the afternoon for sightseeing. Venice was beautiful, needs more restoration I guess. The only negative thing was the weather as it was winter time. So didn't have a chance to sit in a cafe in St Marco square. :cheers:


----------



## James Foong (May 12, 2005)

St. Marco is the place we can't miss it in Venice? Thats good to know, after all.  

As i see from the responses, i feel most people would love to have great moments at the european cities. izzit locals' hospitality and especially, the cities' architecture, that really make european cities such a romantic place? For me, i would think so. Arts + hospitality can sell tourism well. And in a huge way.


----------



## fenix (Aug 21, 2004)

one of the Visayan Islands in the Philippines. hidden paradise..


----------



## United-States-of-America (Jul 19, 2005)

Montreal- Closest Sex city to NYC.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

It would have to be somewhere special

-Paris
-Algarve region of Portugal/Lisbon
-a scenic Australian city on the ocean
-Venice
-small, mountainous village in Germany
-Carribean island


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Japaneese people tend to go to Luzern/Lucerne


----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

I would say, rather a stereotypically based opinion though, Paris!


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Paris
Venice
Niagara Falls


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Paris, of course.

Either that, or somewhere like Venice.


----------



## soulkorea (May 10, 2005)

According to Lonely Planet,

Las Vegas - USA
Paris - France
Niagara Falls - Canada
Tangier - Morocco Moorea - Tahiti
St Petersburg - Russia
Maldives
Dalat - Vietnam 

I would pick Maldives or St Petersburg.


----------



## zoheb741 (Jul 25, 2005)

PARIS


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

my favourites:

tuscany, watch "under the tuscan sun"
venice, duuuh
paris
parts of rome..
small european cities

cyprus and malta...
or one of the greek islands


----------



## e888 (Aug 2, 2005)

I don't undestand this concept of sweet and mellow "romanticism" that comes mainly from American films.I've never felt it!

Of course,Paris and Venice are beautiful cities,and so is Rome,Strasbourg,Heidelberg,Madrid,Lisbon,Prague or Barcelona.

Nonetheless,If I were you,I would take my wife to a place that had a special meaning for both of you,and would try to trail off on those special ties that once made you fall in love with each other.


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

ALL old french cities are ROMANTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I remember the movie Chocolat....


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

soulkorea said:


> Dalat - Vietnam


A honeymoon in Nam'? No thanks.


----------



## James Foong (May 12, 2005)

Y not in vietnam? got comment?


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

James Foong said:


> Y not in vietnam? got comment?


yes, its because my nation fought our bloodiest and most unpopular war there. I dont think it really would scream honeymoon for me and my wife, no matter how beautiful it can be. I could just as easily go to Hawaii.


----------



## jordanb (Jun 16, 2003)

I would think the throngs of tourists in Venice would not do well to advance the mood.


----------



## James Foong (May 12, 2005)

ReddAlert said:


> yes, its because my nation fought our bloodiest and most unpopular war there. I dont think it really would scream honeymoon for me and my wife, no matter how beautiful it can be. I could just as easily go to Hawaii.


i understand. So, u mean hawaii is the best city for honeymoon for u? or itz juz because of the beach, not the city attractiveness?


----------



## James Foong (May 12, 2005)

jordanb said:


> I would think the throngs of tourists in Venice would not do well to advance the mood.


me too. i wouldn't go to city that are tourist centred place. overcharging spoil the mood.


----------



## legal (Aug 19, 2003)

Paris, Rio and Venice


----------



## stexxno (Sep 5, 2005)

Cancun, Puerto Vallarta, Acapulco, Puerto Escondido, Los cabos, Baja, etc.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

James Foong said:


> i understand. So, u mean hawaii is the best city for honeymoon for u? or itz juz because of the beach, not the city attractiveness?


Hawaii is just a beautiful place. Every island looks amazing. I also wouldnt have to deal with the problems getting into a place like Vietnam, or paying for a very expensive flight there.


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

ReddAlert said:


> yes, its because my nation fought our bloodiest and most unpopular war there. I dont think it really would scream honeymoon for me and my wife, no matter how beautiful it can be. I could just as easily go to Hawaii.



Well, technically the Civil War was the bloodiest, followed closely by WWII. Heck, even Korea was technically bloodier than Vietnam.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

UrbanSophist said:


> Well, technically the Civil War was the bloodiest, followed closely by WWII. Heck, even Korea was technically bloodier than Vietnam.



yeah thats true...but Vietnam evokes more of a bloody, destructive, and sad image than these wars. Yes, the Civil War was the war were the most Americans were killed (2 1/2 times more than WWII I believe)...but its such an old war that people dont really think of it very much. The Civil War also had a better ending...kinda. Freed slaves, united Union, everything is back to normal. Vietnam? 60,000 dead American soldiers that really didnt need to die.


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

ReddAlert said:


> Vietnam? 60,000 dead American soldiers that really didnt need to die.



Yeah. Not to mention the probably millions of vietnamese. 

War sucks.


----------



## neilio (Jan 12, 2005)

niagara falls!


----------



## stexxno (Sep 5, 2005)

Cancun


----------



## James Foong (May 12, 2005)

stexxno, is that you?


----------

